# "Cheap Tomatos........."



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

*Cheap Tomatoes * 

*THIS HAS GOT TO BE PASSED ALONG TO AS MANY AS POSSIBLE OR WE WILL ALL GO DOWN THE DRAIN BECAUSE A FEW DON'T CARE.*

This English teacher has phrased it the best I've seen yet. 
This should make everyone think, be you Democrat, Republican or Independent 

*From a California school teacher - - -* 
"As you listen to the news about the student protests over illegal immigration, there are some things that you should be aware of:

I am in charge of the English-as-a-second-language department at a large southern California high school which is designated a Title 1 school, meaning that its students average lower socioeconomic and income levels

Most of the schools you are hearing about, South Gate High, Bell Gardens , Huntington Park , etc., where these students are protesting, are also Title 1 schools. 

Title 1 schools are on the free breakfast and free lunch program. When I say free breakfast, I'm not talking a glass of milk and roll -- but a full breakfast and cereal bar with fruits and juices that would make a Marriott proud. The waste of this food is monumental, with trays and trays of it being dumped in the trash uneaten.

I estimate that well over 50% of these students are obese or at least moderately overweight. About 75% or more DO have cell phones. The school also provides day care centers for the unwed teenage pregnant girls (some as young as 13) so they can attend class without the inconvenience of having to arrange for babysitters or having family watch their kids.

I was ordered to spend $700,000 on my department or risk losing funding for the upcoming year even though there was little need for anything; my budget was already substantial. I ended up buying new computers for the computer learning center, half of which, one month later, have been carved with graffiti by the appreciative students who obviously feel humbled and grateful to have a free education in America .. 

I have had to intervene several times for young and substitute teachers whose classes consist of many illegal immigrant students, here in the country less then 3 months, who raised so much hell with the female teachers, calling them "Putas"(*****s) and throwing things, that the teachers were in tears. 

Free medical, free education, free food, free day care etc., etc, etc. Is it any wonder they feel entitled to not only be in this country but to demand rights, privileges and entitlements?

To those who want to point out how much these illegal immigrants contribute to our society because they LIKE their gardener and housekeeper and they like to pay less for tomatoes: spend some time in the real world of illegal immigration and see the TRUE costs. 

Higher insurance, medical facilities closing, higher medical costs, more crime, lower standards of education in our schools, overcrowding, new diseases. For me, I'll pay more for tomatoes. 

Americans, We need to wake up.

It does, however, have everything to do with culture: It involves an American third-world culture that does not value education, that accepts children getting pregnant and dropping out of school by 15 and that refuses to assimilate, and an American culture that has become so weak and worried about “political correctness" that we don't have the will to do anything about it. 

If this makes your blood boil, as it did mine, forward this to everyone you know. 

CHEAP LABOR? Isn't that what the whole immigration issue is about?

Business doesn't want to pay a decent wage. 

Consumers don't want expensive produce. 

Government will tell you Americans don't want the jobs.

But the bottom line is cheap labor. The phrase "cheap labor" is a myth, a farce, and a lie. There is no such thing as "cheap labor." 

Take, for example, an illegal alien with a wife and five children. He takes a job for $5.00 or 6.00/hour. At that wage, with six dependents, he pays no income tax, yet at the end of the year, if he files an Income Tax Return, he gets an "earned income credit" of up to $3,200 free. 

He qualifies for Section 8 housing and subsidized rent.

He qualifies for food stamps.

He qualifies for free (no deductible, no co-pay) health care.

His children get free breakfasts and lunches at school. 

He requires bilingual teachers and books.

He qualifies for relief from high energy bills.

If they are, or become, aged, blind or disabled, they qualify for SSI. If qualified for SSI they can qualify for Medicare. All of this is at (OUR) taxpayer's expense. 

He doesn't worry about car insurance, life insurance, or homeowners insurance.

Taxpayers provide Spanish language signs, bulletins and printed material.

He and his family receive the equivalent of $20.00 to $30.00/hour in benefits. 

Working Americans are lucky to have $5.00 or $6..00/hour left after paying their bills AND his. 

Cheap labor? YEAH RIGHT!
THESE ARE THE QUESTIONS WE SHOULD BE ADDRESSING TO THE CONGRESSIONAL MEMBERS OF EITHER PARTY. 'AND WHEN THEY LIE TO US AND DON'T DO AS THEY SAY, WE SHOULD REPLACE THEM .

Please pass this on to as many as possible. Immigration legislation is to be considered in 2010. This is important to working Americans, our economy and our American culture and heritage..


----------



## fxdwgkd (Oct 6, 2009)

Kudos to you, thanks for the post. Hopefully our country will wake up. I feel that it may be too late to rectify the problem. We have allowed the few with backwards beliefs to make the decisions in this country for to long.I don't hate people but I am starting to get a very bad taste in my mouth for them. Why should we take care of people that are not willing to care for themselves?


----------



## target guy (Mar 17, 2009)

Interesting read but there is nothing to tell me any of it is true. Just a for instance, how do you file a tax return without a SS number? With all of the facts there is nothing that backs them up, including the name of the author. I am FOR the new laws in AZ, but emails like this really don’t tell me anything other than someone took the time to pass along a non factual statement


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

Amen.


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

target guy said:


> Interesting read but there is nothing to tell me any of it is true. Just a for instance, how do you file a tax return without a SS number? With all of the facts there is nothing that backs them up, including the name of the author. I am FOR the new laws in AZ, but emails like this really don’t tell me anything other than someone took the time to pass along a non factual statement


Well my friend, sometimes you just gotta go with your gut instincts. And mine tell me that this isn't too far off base. My 'spidy senses' never let me down.......
God Bless America!!!


----------



## Sprung (Mar 4, 2007)




----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

^^^^ Now that's just wrong.....................


----------



## target guy (Mar 17, 2009)

BowKil said:


> Well my friend, sometimes you just gotta go with your gut instincts. And mine tell me that this isn't too far off base. My 'spidy senses' never let me down.......
> God Bless America!!!



You may want to check your gut on this one, I live in AZ and I think I have a pretty good handle on what is going on. We have way too much crime, mostly drugs passing through the state. Phoenix is the kidnap capital of the country with almost all of it drug related. I am in favor of the new law all the way, but I am also a big believer in having facts. This particular post is non factual, all it does is inflame an already bad situation. The state of AZ is going to become a war zone fast enough, really already is, we don’t need un-supported “truths” being circulated.


----------



## awshucks (Mar 4, 2006)

Here's some data.

http://immigrationcounters.com/


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

target guy said:


> You may want to check your gut on this one, I live in AZ and I think I have a pretty good handle on what is going on. We have way too much crime, mostly drugs passing through the state. Phoenix is the kidnap capital of the country with almost all of it drug related. I am in favor of the new law all the way, but I am also a big believer in having facts. This particular post is non factual, all it does is inflame *an already bad situation.* The state of AZ is going to become a war zone fast enough, really already is, we don’t need un-supported “truths” being circulated.


Interesting.......... if it's ".......an already bad situation", then there must be some truth to it.


----------

